# Recording Glitch on Ch 75 (The Closer)



## Eagle Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

I had "The Closer " on my "To Do List" and expected it to record on 8/4/2008 on Channel 75 (HD) at 7:00 PM MST on my HR-21. Sometime after 7:00 PM I noticed that the record light was on indicating that the recording was supposed to be in progress. Later in the evening I went to my TV to watch the program. Pressing "List" to display the "list of recorded programs", the list inicated that "The Closer" had recorded successfully. 

Much to my surprise when I pressed "Select" to watch the show the display went to "Do you want to delete or keep this recording? option." The space available on the harddrive was 99% (Space Available) which made me think that the recording was never started or completed. At this point it was obvious that the recording had failed. A reboot did not clear up the problem. After reboot the phantom recording was not in the "List". Everything else seemed to check out fine. Another poster indicated that they had encountered glitches in the first few minutes of the "Closer" on channel 75.

Was this a system anomaly or something else? Is this a known problem?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Eagle Shadow said:


> The space available on the harddrive was 99% which made me think that the recording was never started or completed.


Is that 99 % available or 99% used? If 99% used, you didn't have enough hard drive space for the recording.


----------



## Eagle Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

Tower Guy said:


> Is that 99 % available or 99% used? If 99% used, you didn't have enough hard drive space for the recording.


That was 99% available on the harddrive.


----------

